# Sirius' loss narrows after subscriber growth



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...B04-20FC-4346-8702-789CC7935D30}&siteid=yhoof


> Similar to rival XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. which reported narrower losses last week, results were helped by a net addition of new automotive subscribers that are becoming a larger share of overall revenue compared with retail sales. The company added 431,650 automotive subscribers compared with 129,843 retail subscribers in the second quarter.
> 
> The New York-based satellite radio company said its net loss narrowed to $134.1 million, or 9 cents a share, compared with a loss of $237.8 million, or 17 cents a share, a year ago.....
> 
> Churn, or the rate of subscriber cancellations, rose to 2.1% in the latest quarter from 1.8%.


More....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great news!


----------

